# Pen drive not recognized by Windows7



## abhishek.130490 (Jul 12, 2011)

My PC is not recognizing any pen-drives.
Windows gives message "Device not recognized" when I plug in the pen-drive.

*img5.imageshack.us/img5/3597/devicemanagerr.jpg

*img38.imageshack.us/img38/9727/usbdevicenotrecognised.jpg

When I click troubleshoot, it shows unknown device, and it's properties has message "Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems. (Code 43)".

*img600.imageshack.us/img600/8597/unknowndeviceproperties.jpg

Pen drive is working fine, I even tested in Ubuntu in my same computer.

Moreover my USB modem, Logitech mouse and USB game-pads are working fine.
Also my Nokia 5235 is not recognized too, neither in PC suite mode nor in mass storage mode.

Windows says device is up-to-date, and if I uninstall the driver of unknown device, and then restart and plug the device again, windows detects device(i.e. pen-drive), starts device installation, and then gives "installation failed message".

I can't find Sis USB controller drivers for win7 x64.

Just before the problem occurred, I was using the same pen-drive and plugged out it without making "safely remove hardware".
Is that causing the problem, cause I have done it sometimes (not everytime) in the past, ,and that didn't caused problems.

While searching the net, I came across a page in Microsoft site, having another kind of problem with USB controller, and it was replied with horrible words to MS, about making crap OS and issues faced when device is not safely removed. It explicitly said to get around that small problem you have make a complete installation of OS. That's horrible!

I m using Win7 x64 edition
Device manager shows my USB controller as
"SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller"
"SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller"
"Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller"

Since pen-drive is working fine in other PCs and in Ubuntu in my computer too, I guess is windows having some issues;

I have tried many thing and workarounds and is willing to do more to make it fine, but I don't want to re-install OS, it's Hectic (and lengthy) process. Please Help


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 12, 2011)

try the USB port at the back of your PC.


----------



## abhinav_sinha (Jul 12, 2011)

Did you try the Pen drive on other computers to check it as it happens I had a device with the same problem. Also try other ports and reply back.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 12, 2011)

diskmgmt.msc, assign drive letter


----------



## abhishek.130490 (Jul 13, 2011)

@Sam : Plugging the device in rear usb ports doesn't change the situation

@Abhinav : Yes device is wrkin fine on other computers, and in ubuntu in my same computer.

@Anorion : what do mean by drive letter, device is not even showing itself in windows, how can I change drive letter.

Situation is still the same


----------



## Saurav2007 (Jul 14, 2011)

insert pen drive in a linux ecosystem and then format it and try to copy files.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 14, 2011)

abhishek.130490 said:


> Just before the problem occurred, I was using the same pen-drive and plugged out it without making "safely remove hardware".
> *Is that causing the problem*, cause I have done it sometimes (not everytime) in the past, ,and that didn't caused problems.



No as far as the Pendrive is not writing/read files....

try inserting the pendrive in USB modem, Logitech mouse and USB game-pads
usb ports....

also u can do this:
1) Re-Install the Drivers from Mobo CD/DVD
2) Search for USB controllers Hotfix from microsoft site
3) Clean/Optimize Registry using CCleaner/Tune Up etc


----------



## abhishek.130490 (Jul 14, 2011)

@saurav : tried that, pen drive was formatted but still didn't get recognised in windows.

@zangetsu : tried all 3 of them, none of them worked, still stuck


----------



## Vyom (Jul 14, 2011)

Check if the Pen drive works in Safe Mode of the same windows.
If it works in Safe mode, then it's definitely some driver issue.
And if it doesn't even in Safe mode, then recheck, if it work in Linux of same computer!!!!


----------



## Anorion (Jul 15, 2011)

diskmgmt.msc screenshot plox if you cant detect the file system when it fires up then its a strange file system liek solaris or something, else it should be there


----------



## Saurav2007 (Jul 15, 2011)

in that case, use it in conjunction with linux only and you can also use with standalone docks or tvs which accept usb. If you got warranty, exchange it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 15, 2011)

abhishek.130490 said:


> @zangetsu : tried all 3 of them, none of them worked, still stuck



then repair windows 7 with DVD


----------



## Neuron (Jul 15, 2011)

Try copying a single huge file into the pendrive from Ubuntu and see if you are getting reasonable speed .If the file copy is slower than 1MB/s(assuming they are USB 2.0 ports) your ports have some problem.


----------

